
Why It’s Critical for the Next Gen to Be Tech Creators Not Consumers - mdariani
http://www.wired.com/brandlab/2015/12/why-its-critical-for-the-next-gen-to-be-tech-creators-not-consumers?mbid=fb_ppc_23stories_msft_consumers
======
sharemywin
Doesn't that go back to the 90-9-1 principal. 90% consume, 9% minimally
contribute(like stuff) and 1% actually contribute.

